# Nighttime accidents



## zoneag

Hey everyone....I'm a long time lurker, new poster. I'm 25, female, and have been diagnosed for 4 years with IBS D. Lots of D, even with Immodium. I have had accidents from time to time, but until recently never had a problem at night. Then last wednesday, I woke up with an accident. It was not just a little "leak", I had completely gone in my sleep. Next night, I woke up needing to go, and as soon as I get up to run to the toilet, I have an accident again. Then Friday another in my sleep. I have pretty much ruined my bed, and am now sleeping in diapers until I find out what is going on. last night brought another accident, but the depends helped out. My husband is nice about it, but it is terribly embarrassing. Has this happened to anyone? I haven't heard of it before, and I am scared that it will continue, and I'll have to sleep in diapers. I'm seeing the doc but not for 2 weeks so any suggestions would be appreciated, I just don't know what to do. I've looked at what I'm eating before bed, and can't see anything to cause trouble. I just want this to stop because it is so humiliating, and I'm afraid to even take midday naps,and don't want to sleep at all. Thanks allKari


----------



## pukka

Texas Girl,I don't have any remedies, but my heart goes out to you. I have IBS-C and been dealing with lethal gas, so I understand the shame and embarrasement you are going through. Today my teenage daughter said that I smelled like rotten eggs. I wanted to cry, but laughted instead. Sometimes a good laugh can solve any situation.Best of luck,B


----------



## goldy

My GI doc has me taking Immodium at bedtime for night time diarrhea. Have not had accident in my sleep but am awakened quite often. I have had bouts of incontinence more and more recently, just lucky enough not to have been in public lately. I do think that an antidepressant that I have recently begun taking has made a slight improvement. I just recently bought my first depends for the very reason you stated. I do have a washable pad that I keep on my bed for accidents. You can find at most big drugstore chains or a medical supply or if you prefer can probably purchase online. I do think it is imperative to see your GI doc and let him advise on treatment and testing just to be on the safe side. Good luck to you from an IBSer who has suffered since before you were born.


----------



## Gimmeyotummy

Texas Girl,This is definately not just IBS with Diarrhea. I remember my GI doc asking me specifically if I had either nighttime incontinance and/or nighttime urgency where you are awakened with the urge to go. When I told him no, he was able to rule out other completely different problems. One of which I believe you have. Do not take this lightly, but don't get scared. And don't let the doctors be soft about it. You need a colonoscopy and an endoscopy for good measure. Honestly, make sure you get this checked out. I have had daytime accidents myself where I couldn't make it in time, but never at night. I would imagine that it seriously affects your life (i.e. married life, sex life, self esteem, etc.) and cannot be taken lightly. I have always been very vigorous about my treatment and you should be too, but be sure you rule out EVERYTHING else. I wish you the best and keep me posted.Sincerely,Amy 24 yrs old, IBS C-D for 10 years, take Cholestyramine and Protonix for GERD


----------



## zoneag

Thanks for your words everyone. Amy, I'm definitely going to my GI doc with this, it's not exactly something I could just live with, even if there were no serious underlying problems. I have an appointment in a couple of weeks, so I'm trying to deal with it until then as best I can. Unfortunately since this started I'm having real urgency in the daytime as well. I barely get any warning at all, and I need the bathroom. I have had more accidents in the last week than ever, and aside from the embarrassment I'm worried about what's happening. I hope I can get it under control for the holidays. We're supposed to visit my inlaws, and in my present state there's just no way. Thanks for your concern everyone and I'll updateK


----------



## jeanne2

Texas Girl,I agree with other posts...and isn't it just a statement to the issues with our problem, that you can't even see a doctor for 2 weeks!(nothing against your specialist...I pray for you, he/she is a good one)But you are incontinent in your sleep...no stress,no foods that you can link to it, etc. and this is not a big problem (?)I have had IBS D for 18 years, but fortunately never at night. I too, don't want to scare you, but I think it's a whole other aspect of bowel disease-parasites, etc????? I am not trying to diagnose you-as you well may have just plain old IBS-D, and we do all have different manifestations of it. My other advice, would be to write down foods you have during the day, and any other symptoms you have, no matter if they do not seem to be bowel related. Share with your doctor.I'm thinking of you-meantime, use pads and adult diapers...I've been using them during the day for about 2 months after a couple of bouts of incontinence (but mine were always about an hour after a meal while I was awake)Good luck.....don't lurk,(lol) we can all learn from you as we do from all of our friends here.Jeanne


----------



## soft

Oh Kari. I've had this happen to me during the day and know the feeling. With that being said, when you go to your doctor make sure you have a small bowel follow through and colonoscopy as IBS doesn't usually wake people during the night. Best of wishes and prayers being sent your way for answers. God Bless, Softy


----------



## Catalina

Kari, I have had night time problems in the past, if I eat or snack shortly before going to bed, so now I try not to have anything for several hours prior to bedtime. If you're a late night snacker, this might be part of the problem..Good luck.


----------



## celestin

Go and see a doctor.If he discovers the origin: OK (a colonoscopy seems necessary). If it is not clear (as it is -usually- in IBS/D..)I think that you should be treated for giardia lamblia (=parasite), even if the stool examinations are negative. Two treatments are necessary (with oral metronidazole [brand?=Flagyl]).Good luck!


----------

